# Neue Tabelle dazugekommen



## PollerJava (2. Dez 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab ein spezielles Migrationsproblem.
Ich hatte 2 Tabellen:


```
Tabelle1                Tabelle2
-----------               -----------
ID                       ID_Tabelle1
NAME                 ID_ANDERE_TABELLE
Beschreibung
```

Diese 2 Tabellen haben eine Beziehung über die ID bzw. ID_Tabelle1.
Jetzt hat sich aber ergeben, dass eine 3te Tabelle dazugekommen ist.



```
Tabelle1              Tabelle2
-----------               -----------
ID                       ID_Tabelle1
NAME                 ID_ANDERE_TABELLE

Tabelle3
------------
ID
DESCRIPTION
```

Daher muss ich jetzt ein SQL schreiben, welches die Tabelle 3 füllt. Das ist mal kein Problem: 


```
INSERT INTO Tabelle3 (ID, DESCRIPTION) VALUES (SELECT id_surrgate, DESCRIPTION FROM Tabelle1);
DROP DESCRIPTION FROM Tabelle1;
```

Mein Problem ist jetzt noch, dass ich die Einträge in Tabelle 3 noch so wie in Tabelle1 auf Tabelle2 mappen muss mit den IDs.
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das mit SQL lösen kann?
Vielen Dank!!!

lg
Poller


----------



## fischefr (29. Dez 2013)

ID_ANDERE_TABELLE ist ein sogenannter foreign key. Wo soll bei deinem neuen Mapping der foreign key liegen? In Tabelle 1 oder 3 ? Wenn er in Tabelle 3 soll, musst du nur dein insert-Statement entsprechend ergänzen, dass die entsprechende Spalte mit der ID aus Tabelle 1 befüllt wird.

Im anderen Fall stellst sich die Frage, ob description im Augenblick ein eindeutiger Wert ist.


----------

